# Just Ordered A La Spaziale S1 Vivaldi :)



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been planning my upgrade for a little while now and have finally got around to ordering a new machine. I was looking at the R58 and the Duetto but noticed the S1 was well within budget when i saw it on Gio Espresso. I then noticed a recent thread on here of another member just buying an S1 from the same company so took the plunge.

I ordered it a few hours ago so, have a little wait before it will be on my counter top. Once it arrives i will be selling my Brasilia so, expect to see it on here!

Chris


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice, is it a brand spanker or ebay jobby? Home or cafe?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats great news:good: I am the other member with a new Vivaldi. You may be aware that I sold my original one on here & could not justify any reason to change to another machine. So I purchased a new one which just updated what I had just sold. The only difference is the temps group off sets and the programmable pre-infusion.

IMHO you will not find a better machine for the money. Mine also came from GioEsporesso. Can't complain about the service & speed of delivery but be aware the Company seems to be run from a house in Telford with very poor 'comms'.

Any advice or help you need setting-up just ask

What grinder are you going to use with the S1?


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes it is brand new and for home use.

Hi Ron,

After looking around the internet i figured the Vivaldi was the best i could get without spending £5k on a GS3.

When i was buying i did feel i would be taking a slight risk with this company just because i haven't heard much about them but the prices are too good to miss.

I will be pairing it with my Super Jolly but will at some point in the future be changing the grinder.

Thanks for the offer for helping too!


----------



## oldroaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Been away for a bit and have just seen this thread. I've just acquired a Vivaldi as well! I decided to buy locally but could not get a decent price. Geo Espresso was very tempting, but I'm a wary soul and a trip to a house inTelford if there were problems did not appeal, especially as my email was never answered. So I found a compromise at Limini Coffee in Bradford. Youri the owner is a great guy and we arranged that I could pick up the machine and have 3 and a half hours of training. My wife and I learned so much from him - a real coffee enthusiast and he supplies coffee to a coffee shop in our town too! The Viv's plumbed in and producing excellent shots without the need for temp surfing. Playing with the pre-infusion now. It's a great machine for ease of tweaking. Thanks again Ron(Ronsil) for your help. Let us know how you get on with yours Daedalus.

O.R.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Try 3 seconds pre-infusion to start. Depends on beans & depth of roast of course. Hope you have looked at the temp off set. Unless you have accurate brew head temps it prevents getting the best out.

You usually find on a new machine the lights are approx -3C on delivered temp. Getting the off set right will correct this.

Good luck with your machine & I'm here if I can help

BTW you will not find a better pro than Youri. He taught me latte art a few years ago. A really nice guy


----------



## oldroaster (Jun 19, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Try 3 seconds pre-infusion to start. Depends on beans & depth of roast of course. Hope you have looked at the temp off set. Unless you have accurate brew head temps it prevents getting the best out.
> 
> You usually find on a new machine the lights are approx -3C on delivered temp. Getting the off set right will correct this.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron, I'll try 3 secs pre infusion. My beans are usually roasted just past the first crack, so not too dark. What offset would you start at? I'm a bit puzzled as to what this is!

The Viv's an amazing steamer. How do you cope with it? I found Youri's two group La Spaz machines much more manageable. I've never been into latte art, but I could be tempted.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You could guess the temp off set at -3C but to be accurate you need a multimeter & a thermocouple. Now you should use a Scace Device but that would set you back a mint. However I use a Victor Multimeter on my roast logger & I use this to setup the La Spaz. Its a one off job, once its done its done. If you want to & PM me your address I am happy to lend it to you to get yourself setup.

In short the lights are showing the temp in the brew boiler not at the brewhead. Using the offset sets the lights to water temp at the PF. That's really useful.

The steam is really remarkable. A matter of seconds to produce perfect microfoam. Start with the tip just under the surface & bring in the steam very slowly initially to expand the milk only very slightly. Then plunge the steam arm into the milk about 2.5/3 inches & keep very still until the outside of the pitcher burns to the touch. Thump well onto a hard surface & keep swerling the pitcher until you pour.

Good luck with that.









Let me know if you would like to borrow the multimeter


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I forgot to ask if the Vivaldi came with a decent tamper? Wont be able to use my Pullman Tamper







(gutted)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

xXDaedalusXx said:


> I forgot to ask if the Vivaldi came with a decent tamper? Wont be able to use my Pullman Tamper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you order a new base for your Pullman?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah i suppose i could, didnt think of that even though i knew they could custom make them haha

Will give them an email. Its a shame Coffee hit dont do the different size bases for the pullman tampers too.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

rubbish tamper comes with the La Spaz I'm afraid


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Shame. What tamper do you use Ron?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A 53 mm Reg Barber purchased from Hasbean some time ago.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Well its finally here! Although i haven't been able to plumb it i yet


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, that Bear's going to get a hot bum!

Great machine. Hope you have a long and happy life together.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha! The Bear usually sits on the SJ.

Thanks, im sure we will!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I managed to plumb it in and get it fired up. I have pretty much set everything up now except setting the temperature off set which Ron has offered to help with









Once the grind was set i made a silky Flat White.

I wasnt expecting anything special from any machine i got in terms if steam power because i use an FB80 at work but DAMN, the Vivaldi is no slouch! I was able to make perfectly textured milk on the first try.









I have ordered a water filter, pressure regulator and pressure gauge from Coffee Hit which should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

now that's a sexy beast! jealous!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

You should see the back of the machine! Such a shame it's facing the wall.

The pictures online do not do the Vivaldi justice.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's looking very good. The back of the La Spaz is really beautiful. I've been trying to talk the Wife into letting me set up a small purpose built coffee bar to show it off but I'm out of luck, shame!.

Hey - those beans on top of the Machine get me really worried to look at.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I too had the idea of a coffee bar so I could see it from both sides.









The beans don't live there, I just put them there while I was clearing up the mess i made and for the picture haha


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

xXDaedalusXx said:


> The beans don't live there,


I should hope not - it just sends a chill down my spine seeing them sitting there:rolleyes:


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm still playing with the offset to find the best setting. When setting the offset are flashing lights are the negative offset? I think they are but I'd like to be certain.


----------

